# No crank on JD 5300



## 47ford (Oct 1, 2019)

i have JD 5300 it will not crank with key, the neutral start, pto and seat switch are all good, relays and diode pack is good, battery voltage is 12.4 all fuses checked out 
it was running the then shut down went restart nothing, 
need some help


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning 47ford

Have you tried unplugging the cold start advance switch mounted on the thermostat housing?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

BigT said:


> Good Morning 47ford
> 
> Have you tried unplugging the cold start advance switch mounted on the thermostat housing?


If cold start sensor you referred to is faulty a fuse should blow when ign key is turned to start position.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

My neighbor's Deere didn't blow a fuse (that I am aware of) when the cold start sensor failed. So, I'm thinking the fuse isn't blown every time.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

BigT said:


> My neighbor's Deere didn't blow a fuse when the cold start sensor failed. So, I'm thinking the fuse isn't blown every time.


What was the neighbor's symptom? 

So far we don't know what's happening here. "Went restart nothing" is somewhat less than definitive.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

My neighbor's Deere would crank, but wouldn't start. I don't know if he replaced a fuse before he called me, but I can assure you that it cranked when I was there. We disconnected the cold start switch and it started and ran as normal.


----------



## 47ford (Oct 1, 2019)

BigT said:


> Good Morning 47ford
> 
> Have you tried unplugging the cold start advance switch mounted on the thermostat housing?


Yes I unplugged the cold start, made no difference


----------



## 47ford (Oct 1, 2019)

Fedup said:


> What was the neighbor's symptom?
> 
> So far we don't know what's happening here. "Went restart nothing" is somewhat less than definitive.


When restart was attempted the dash lights up, turn the key and no crank “nothing happens”
after start attempt all the safety switches were checked as well as the relays and diode pack
and battery voltage was verified at the battery and stater solenoid


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Double check your starter relay fuse. Sometimes a visual doesn't get it, you need to check with an ohmmeter.

If the fuse checks out OK, put a voltmeter on it and have someone put the keyswitch in the crank position. No voltage = faulty keyswitch or safety switch.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Have you cleaned/tightened all four battery cable end connections?


----------

